# Hashi's flare



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it possible to have a hashi's flare 6 years after the first one? 6 years ago I had severe hyperthyroid symptoms but my doctor said it was anxiety. After a few months the symptoms stopped and I became hypo. I'm not sure of lab numbers as I've moved to a different city and my files were never transferred. Anyways, I was put on Synthroid and was stable on the same dose with a tsh of close to 1 for all those years. About 4 months ago I started feeling hyper again and tsh was tested and it was 0.98. Tsh was tested again 3 weeks ago and it was 0.13 (0.35 - 5.5) and my FT4 was 23 (11 - 22). So my dose was dropped from 75mcg to 25mcg. My blood test yesterday was tsh of 3.82 (the lab wouldn't do the FT3 and FT4 my doctor requested as the tsh was in range). I still feel very hyper and I've added a new symptom of daily nausea. Any idea if I went through another round of antibodies killing my thyroid?

I am going for a thyroid ultrasound in a few hours so maybe it will catch something??

Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure it's possible.

As your thyroid disease progresses, you will likely experience more intense highs and lows, often with the fluctuations rapidly changing.

Many people opt for ablation rather than waiting out the progression of the disease.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

75 to 25mcg is a big drop. I'm surprised he didn't drop you to 50 and then test again.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely a huge drop. With thyroid meds you always want to adjust meds GRADUALLY.

And yes......highs and lows are very common.


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Actually it was my idea to go to 25 as he wanted 50 but my hyper symptoms were quite bad. I've since increased to 50. It's so weird as I have hyper symptoms for a day or two then I have a "normal" feeling day then a day or two of hypo symptoms and then it just keeps repeating. So I don't think this is just a dosage issue. I either think it's a flare or I have a hot nodule. My voice is raspy and I've been having trouble swallowing but I thought that was post nasal drip?? Hopefully I find out more on Monday when I get my ultrasound results.


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got back from my doctor's appt and I was told that my ultrasound looks completely normal. I have no nodules, no cysts, it's about the right size and there's nothing unusual about it. So I guess it was just a case of overmedication.

As for the raspy voice and sore throat, turns out I have viral laryngitis which is going around my city at the moment. I've been on my new Synthroid dose for almost a week now and I am slowing starting to see a few improvements (knock on wood).

Thanks.


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dang, just shortly after posting the above post I think I had a flare. I started getting the hyper symptoms again and it last a few hours...ugh, when will this end?


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you still take your Synthroid on the day you're having a flare?


----------

